# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy hàn mạch điện tử tự động, mong các bác giúp đỡ ạ

## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Cháu xin phép bác ad và các bác trong forum cho cháu đăng vào đây đến 6h sáng mai ạ ( tại ở đây nhiều người xem nên).
Các bác trong forum có bác nào có diode laser ~ 2000mw qua test hộ cháu xem nó có nung chảy được thiếc như trong video không với ạ. Cháu cảm ơn trước ạ. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hG8kZBWep4  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## katerman

Theo cháu như thế nào, nhiệt độ nóng chảy của chì là bao nhiêu, nhiệt độ diod laze 2w phải mất thời gian bao nhiêu đạt nhiệt độ đó. 
Best regards!

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Theo cháu như thế nào, nhiệt độ nóng chảy của chì là bao nhiêu, nhiệt độ diod laze 2w phải mất thời gian bao nhiêu đạt nhiệt độ đó. 
> Best regards!


Theo nhiệt độ cháu hay set để hàn mạch thì tầm 300-400, cháu muốn mất time cỡ <3s ạ :3

----------


## katerman

vậy nó có đạt yêu cầu của cháu hay không, có còn phương án khác không, mục đích của cháu là gì???

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> vậy nó có đạt yêu cầu của cháu hay không, có còn phương án khác không, mục đích của cháu là gì???


Cháu tính làm máy hàn mạch tự động bác à ( hạn chế tác động xấu của nhiệt độ lên linh kiện ạ )

----------

Nhocne

----------


## katerman

làm máy hàn tự động, năng suất cháu cần làm bao nhiếu, khoảng cách chân hàn bao nhiêu?

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Mục tiêu của cháu là hàn được con này ạ, làm để trình diễn là chính nên tốc độ k cần quá nhanh ạ https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=w...sm=93&ie=UTF-8

----------


## katerman

thôi chú ngủ trước đây, tuổi của cháu nhiệt huyết là tốt, không nên vội và cũng không nên tin người lạ như chú, theo google tốt hơn.!

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> thôi chú ngủ trước đây, tuổi của cháu nhiệt huyết là tốt, không nên vội và cũng không nên tin người lạ như chú, theo google tốt hơn.!


Chúc chú ngủ ngon ạ, tại sáng mai là hạn cuối của cháu rồi nên. Dù sao cũng cảm ơn chú vì cuộc trò chuyện nhỏ này.  :Big Grin:

----------


## katerman

ố ố, hàn con ngày dùng diod laze theo chú là không khả thi, theo hiểu biết hiển cận của chú là cháu nên dùng mỏ hàn xung, mỏ hàn dẹt rộng 1 chút, cần thêm 1 chút kĩ thuật hàn- mấy con này nge nói dễ died, nên quét nhanh 1 chút. muốn thực nghiệm thì theo:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...dering-station
 làm 1 cái thì tốt hơn so với diod laze- cái này có đốt nóng chảy không dí vào thì khó dính như ý!

----------

Nhocne, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## katerman

PS: chú dân cơ khí chỉ biết thế không biết đúng hay sai, cháu nên hỏi các bác CKD, nhatson, duonghoang.. gamo....

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Gamo

Èo, Mình ít khi hàn nên ko biết nhưng theo lời lão Nhật Sơn nói thì hàn con này dễ òm... cần gì cnc laser

Theo mình thì dùng laser diode ko khả thi, lý do: 2W yếu xìu, hàn 1 board chừng 300 chân là chết luôn. Ngoài ra diode 2W vừa đắt vừa dễ tèo

Siêng thì hàn tay



Còn ko thì chú lấy cái chảo, bỏ miếng pcb có phết chì & sắp con này lên



Lấy cái bàn ủi như tên này cũng được



Có lò nướng càng tốt

----------

katerman, Nhocne, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Èo, Mình ít khi hàn nên ko biết nhưng theo lời lão Nhật Sơn nói thì hàn con này dễ òm... cần gì cnc laser
> 
> Theo mình thì dùng laser diode ko khả thi, lý do: 2W yếu xìu, hàn 1 board chừng 300 chân là chết luôn. Ngoài ra diode 2W vừa đắt vừa dễ tèo
> 
> Siêng thì hàn tay
> 
> 
> 
> Còn ko thì chú lấy cái chảo, bỏ miếng pcb có phết chì & sắp con này lên
> ...


Cháu cảm ơn bác ạ, khả năng tài chính cháu có thể chơi được đến em co2 40w thôi ạ nhưng k biết co2 nung chảy được thiếc k bác à. Mong bác giúp đỡ ạ.

----------

Nhocne

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> ố ố, hàn con ngày dùng diod laze theo chú là không khả thi, theo hiểu biết hiển cận của chú là cháu nên dùng mỏ hàn xung, mỏ hàn dẹt rộng 1 chút, cần thêm 1 chút kĩ thuật hàn- mấy con này nge nói dễ died, nên quét nhanh 1 chút. muốn thực nghiệm thì theo:
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...dering-station
>  làm 1 cái thì tốt hơn so với diod laze- cái này có đốt nóng chảy không dí vào thì khó dính như ý!


Cháu đang tính dùng laser co2 bác à

----------


## Ga con

Không nên dùng laser, vừa đắt vừa nguy hiểm, lại không tiện dụng (gặp mấy con chân dưới bụng thì cũng khóc). 

Cỡ mấy con này hàn dễ ẹc mà (chân SOIC, TSOP hay SSOP), hàn bằng mỏ hàn thường vẫn OK, sang thì kiếm thêm con khò gió nóng. Cỡ chân QFN thì chỉ có kiểu dùng lò nướng hay khò gió nóng thôi.

Thanks.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Gamo

Ngày xưa mình cũng tính dùng CO2 laser để hàn tự động nhưng sau đó nghiên kíu thì có 1 số thông tin sau:
- Giải pháp hàn tự động bằng laser có vẻ cool, nhưng thực tế đa số các doanh nghiệp đều ko dùng do vừa chậm, vừa đắt đỏ, vừa nguy hiểm
- Thiếc hàn hấp thụ laser CO2 kém
- Không phải lúc nào cũng hàn bằng laser được, QFN chẳng hạn. Chẳng lẽ hàn nguyên bo bằng laser, sau đó con QFN/BGA phải bỏ vào lò nướng? Thế thì bỏ vào lò nướng 1 lần cho khỏe, laser làm gì?
- Kiểm soát nhiệt độ hàn laser cũng khá quan trọng
- Có một số trường hợp extreme thì phải hàn bằng laser, ví dụ: ic chịu nhiệt độ kém chẳng hạn

Chú thích nghiên cứu hàn bằng laser thì cứ làm thử, có gì post lên cho mọi người xem với. 
Hàn bằng laser thì có chú show hàng ở đây



Nếu muốn hàn tự động thì Việt nên đi theo hướng này thì tốt hơn: http://www.zallus.com/zallus-oven-controller/

----------

Nhocne, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Không nên dùng laser, vừa đắt vừa nguy hiểm, lại không tiện dụng (gặp mấy con chân dưới bụng thì cũng khóc). 
> 
> Cỡ mấy con này hàn dễ ẹc mà (chân SOIC, TSOP hay SSOP), hàn bằng mỏ hàn thường vẫn OK, sang thì kiếm thêm con khò gió nóng. Cỡ chân QFN thì chỉ có kiểu dùng lò nướng hay khò gió nóng thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


Cháu bị giao đề tài này rồi bác à. Mong được bác giúp đỡ ạ.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Ngày xưa mình cũng tính dùng CO2 laser để hàn tự động nhưng sau đó nghiên kíu thì có 1 số thông tin sau:
> - Giải pháp hàn tự động bằng laser có vẻ cool, nhưng thực tế đa số các doanh nghiệp đều ko dùng do vừa chậm, vừa đắt đỏ, vừa nguy hiểm
> - Thiếc hàn hấp thụ laser CO2 kém
> - Không phải lúc nào cũng hàn bằng laser được, QFN chẳng hạn. Chẳng lẽ hàn nguyên bo bằng laser, sau đó con QFN/BGA phải bỏ vào lò nướng? Thế thì bỏ vào lò nướng 1 lần cho khỏe, laser làm gì?
> - Kiểm soát nhiệt độ hàn laser cũng khá quan trọng
> - Có một số trường hợp extreme thì phải hàn bằng laser, ví dụ: ic chịu nhiệt độ kém chẳng hạn
> 
> Chú thích nghiên cứu hàn bằng laser thì cứ làm thử, có gì post lên cho mọi người xem với. 
> Hàn bằng laser thì có chú show hàng ở đây
> ...


Tại cháu bị giao đề tài này rồi bác à, cháu đang tính dùng thiếc lỏng ( loại dùng cho máy smt) không biết laser có ăn nổi k hở bác.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

khó khả thi lắm e ơi, a nghĩ dùng lò nướng hàn 1 lần khỏe

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## GORLAK

KO gấp thì mình có thể giúp đc, có module 7W cắt cháy cả cọng lò xo bút chứ cọng chì này là chuyện nhỏ.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> khó khả thi lắm e ơi, a nghĩ dùng lò nướng hàn 1 lần khỏe


Tài khoản của a đây à ?_? #Phuongcnc

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> KO gấp thì mình có thể giúp đc, có module 7W cắt cháy cả cọng lò xo bút chứ cọng chì này là chuyện nhỏ.


Cháu đang tính dùng keo thiếc ( dạng lỏng lỏng sệt sệt do cấu thành từ bột thiếc với phụ gia) k biết có ổn hơn k hở bác, cháu có ~ hơn 1 tháng để triển khai dự án ạ. Mong được bác giúp đỡ ạ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Chuyển sang giai đoạn trường kì kháng chiến, bác Ad chuyển hộ cháu sang đây nhé :http://forum.cncprovn.com/forums/77-...i-may-CNC-khac  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 
À quên, đổi cả tên cho cháu thành " Máy hàn mạch điện tử tự động, mong các bác giúp đỡ ạ"
Cháu cảm ơn trước ạ  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GORLAK

Dùng bột thiết hàn chỉ thích hợp để hàn lk bằng lò nung thôi, dùng bằng tia laser ko khả thi vì điểm focus rất nhỏ, ko thể chảy hết 1 vùng chân chì (cỡ chân trở thôi cũng khó).

Nếu dùng như vậy thì điểm focux phải hơi lớn, và cường độ tia laser phải cao. 2W ko làm đc.

----------

Nhocne

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Dùng bột thiết hàn chỉ thích hợp để hàn lk bằng lò nung thôi, dùng bằng tia laser ko khả thi vì điểm focus rất nhỏ, ko thể chảy hết 1 vùng chân chì (cỡ chân trở thôi cũng khó).
> 
> Nếu dùng như vậy thì điểm focux phải hơi lớn, và cường độ tia laser phải cao. 2W ko làm đc.


Hiện giờ kinh phí của cháu có thể chơi được tối đa là laser co2 40w bác à  :Cool: 



Theo những gì cháu thấy thì nó cho tia laser di chuyển với tốc độ cao để gia nhiệt đều hơn ạ


Cái này cháu xem thấy có thể chỉnh được độ to của laser ( chắc sẽ yếu sinh lí hơn)

----------


## GORLAK

Chơi CO2 ko đc, nó ko ăn đc kim loại, 40W càng thua, rất khó khăn. Ko thì mua bộ FIber của bác ihainha gì đấy, chuyên dùng hàn.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Chơi CO2 ko đc, nó ko ăn đc kim loại, 40W càng thua, rất khó khăn. Ko thì mua bộ FIber của bác ihainha gì đấy, chuyên dùng hàn.


Cháu muốn múc lắm nhưng kinh phí chưa đủ bác à ( theo một số tài liệu cháu đọc được thì co2 chỉ cần 1 lần chạy là chất lượng đã giảm rồi còn fiber thì)

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, để vài tuần nữa hàng về mình làm 1 con laser cho nó hàn thử xem sao

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Hehe, để vài tuần nữa hàng về mình làm 1 con laser cho nó hàn thử xem sao


Mong hàng của bác về sớm để cháu được xem review ạ ( gần 2 tháng nữa là cháu phải nộp rồi nên giờ cháu đang vẽ dàn khung ạ).

----------


## nageted

"Máy in 3d của Tạ Bảo Việt Hoàng" cháu làm xong chưa thế ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> "Máy in 3d của Tạ Bảo Việt Hoàng" cháu làm xong chưa thế ?


Cháu xong cơ bản phần điện của nó rồi bác à  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

hàn chì như chủ thớt đưa ra thì nó là dòng fiber hay yag laser , thông qua hệ truyền động galvo ( gương lật ) ..... với tài chính của chủ thớt thì bỏ qua đề tài này đi , chắc chắn không bao giờ làm được


Gamo , mày chém gió làm được máy mà không làm được là biết tay tao .... tao ghét đứa nào nói cái gì cũng làm mà chẳng khoe được cái sản phẩm mẹ gì hết , tao thiến mày thành gà trống thiến luôn nhá .

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> hàn chì như chủ thớt đưa ra thì nó là dòng fiber hay yag laser , thông qua hệ truyền động galvo ( gương lật ) ..... với tài chính của chủ thớt thì bỏ qua đề tài này đi , chắc chắn không bao giờ làm được
> 
> 
> Gamo , mày chém gió làm được máy mà không làm được là biết tay tao .... tao ghét đứa nào nói cái gì cũng làm mà chẳng khoe được cái sản phẩm mẹ gì hết , tao thiến mày thành gà trống thiến luôn nhá .


Lần này kinh phí cháu được cung cấp tổng ~20 củ, kích thước hàn chỉ cỡ khổ A4 thì có đủ k hả bác ?_?. Mong được bác giúp đỡ ạ.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

20 củ thì đủ mua cái controller thôi... thế là hết .

galvo gương lật đa số đạt được độ chính xác nhất là 100x100mm , nếu lên đến 300x300 là phải độ lại thấu kính mở rộng vùng gia công nghe đâu là phải thêm 20 chai cho cái thấu kính đó ... vậy với 20 chai chủ thớt mua được 1 món nào của cái máy đó ???

em được tư vấn cái máy 20W của Nam sơn là 500tr , còn của China bèo nhèo nhất là 160tr .... vậy đó hi vọng chủ thớt hiểu ra được vấn đề.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> 20 củ thì đủ mua cái controller thôi... thế là hết .
> 
> galvo gương lật đa số đạt được độ chính xác nhất là 100x100mm , nếu lên đến 300x300 là phải độ lại thấu kính mở rộng vùng gia công nghe đâu là phải thêm 20 chai cho cái thấu kính đó ... vậy với 20 chai chủ thớt mua được 1 món nào của cái máy đó ???
> 
> em được tư vấn cái máy 20W của Nam sơn là 500tr , còn của China bèo nhèo nhất là 160tr .... vậy đó hi vọng chủ thớt hiểu ra được vấn đề.


Hic, bác đã nói vậy cháu đành chuyển sang phương án dùng khò nhiệt ạ ( khò trực tiếp vào chân linh kiện ạ). Cháu xin phép được update tí tình hình ạ  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

X,Y cháu tính dùng chuyển động dây đai ạ, Z cháu tính dùng vitme bước 10 ạ. Có gì mong các bác giúp đỡ ạ.  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

